

Play your own game - calebelston
https://delightedapp.com/blog/play-your-own-game

======
iwasphone
Beyond the sports metaphor, it seems you're really getting at the metaphor of
an ecosystem. The ecosystem-like view really deserves to be more the status
quo in this world than a refreshing aberration.

